# Getting on the good side of the stage manager...



## nerdgirl85 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just found out that I have been hired back at a theatre I worked at a couple times before. Last year they'd call me because I had the experience working backstage and didn't have another job. This year they hired me full time for the whole season based on last year. I want to make a good impression to the new staff as well as get on the good side of the stage manager that I've worked under before. I want to make a good impression. Already I have decided that I'm going to try and be a little early for all of my calls so she doesn't have to worry about calling me (which was what she did last year because it was always late notice that I was working, she would call me 15 mins before call) and she'll see that I'm responsible for the job. What other advice as stage managers would you suggest?

I also have made sure that I have a working maglite, a pair of gloves and a gerber. I'm just working backstage moving sets/props and tending to the actors; I'm just a basic backstage run crew member. Is there anything that you'd suggest I carry on my person?

I just want to take the step from being a last minute call to being a "real" crew person. I don't want them to regret hiring me full time. Any advice you guys can give me I'd love. 

I am reading through older posts, but sometimes its nice just to get an opinion towards me and not someone elses problems. 

Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 1, 2009)

Be a go to crew person. To do that be at any call you are given, do what is asked without complaint, don't be afraid to ask if you don't uderstand something and add a knife to your tool selection. I have a sign on my desk that says on time is late, 15 minutes early is on time, 30 minutes early is good. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to worry about crew getting there on time.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a management saying at one of my venues:
_"Early is on time, 
on time is late, 
and late is inexcusable."_

Crew members who regularly walk in the door 30 seconds before call time, or worse, after call time, aren't often asked back.

Sounds like there's no reason you need to "get on the good side" of your stage manager, nerdgirl85. If they didn't like you, you wouldn't have been offered the role. That being said, you might find something in Advice For New Technicians that could help though.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd second the advice to ask if you don't know. Nothing worse than people who pretend to know what they're doing and stuff it up because they're too proud to ask! The only other thing, apart from a knife (although if you have a gerber you're probably OK without a separate one), which I would recommend you carry, particularly in tech rehearsal times, is a pen and paper to write stuff down. I personally love the mini-sharpies which attach to a lanyard, that way it can be round your neck and easily accessible.

A lot of theatres have an unwritten rule that during a show you should never speak to an actor unless they speak to you first, and I've found that to be a good rule of thumb. I worked a production earlier this year where one of the crew wanted to be all buddy-buddy with the actors, and despite repeated warnings about it, she would constantly initiate conversations in the wings (or playfully punch people as they walked past her....) and actors did not like it, because she had no regard for the fact that they were about to go on stage and trying to get into character. I'm not saying don't speak to them, because being snobby is never a good look, but it's a good idea to let them be the ones that start a conversation. I guess I'm also saying be friendly, but not over-friendly! 

Don't be afraid to take on the rubbish jobs - someone has to sweep and mop the stage, and you'll gain a lot more respect if you do those jobs cheerfully. I've had work experience students come through and tell me "I don't sweep stages" - well, you do here! I have no time for people who think they're above certain jobs, and I think most other SMs would be the same! Although from what you've written, I don't think you sound like the type of person to turn your nose up at certain jobs.

Turning up early is also a good plan! I try to be at the theatre, ready to go, 15 minutes before my start time.

The other thing I would add is make sure that you have proper shoes on at all times. I've lost count of the number of times I've had new crew turn up with a) open toed shoes b) high heeled shoes c) ballet flats which provide absolutely no toe protection at all. It sounds like common sense, but you'd be surprised.....steel-toed boots are ideal, but if you haven't got any, strong black closed-toed shoes are essential - preferably ones that you can run silently in! 

It sounds very much to me that you're keen and enthusiastic about this job, and that really is a huge part of it. I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine - have fun with it!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 1, 2009)

The mere fact that you want to be cooperative and get on their good side is an encouraging sign.


----------

